# Are Acer Aspire laptops good



## chachi15 (Jul 5, 2006)

I was wondering if any one new if Acers are any good as they seem to be the best deal at this time and i was wanting ot no if they have good performance and how others have like or dislked there acers


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

What model are you looking at?


----------



## chachi15 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'am looking at the Acer Aspire Intel Celeron M 380 1.60GHz Laptop (3624WXCI). I'am also looking at the Compaq AMD Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHz Laptop (V2610).


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I have heard Acer is really gettting their act together, within the last two years or so.

They also have some great performance.

Make sure you are buying from Acer though, if you buy through Tiger Direct or a similar site you may not get the full warranty.


----------



## Camuldoon (Jul 7, 2006)

I purchased an Acer through CompUSA back in March and have had no problems with it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I haven't really heard that many bad things about Acer lately. I think it would be ok to buy from them. I am not so sure about Compaq, my dads company had huge problems with them.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am running an old Acer TravelMate 506Dx that my son-in-law purchased from his company after they got new ones.

One hinge has broke and you can see the cooper ribbon going to the display and I have the lid propted up with a large can of Bush(I am a loyal person) beans to keep it from falling down. This thing only has 4.5GB and is running W98Se and just keeps chugging along.

Needless to say if I ever have to buy a new one it will probably be an Acer.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Deke40 said:


> I am running an old Acer TravelMate 506Dx that my son-in-law purchased from his company after they got new ones.
> 
> One hinge has broke and you can see the cooper ribbon going to the display and I have the lid propted up with a large can of Bush(I am a loyal person) beans to keep it from falling down. This thing only has 4.5GB and is running W98Se and just keeps chugging along.
> 
> Needless to say if I ever have to buy a new one it will probably be an Acer.


Sounds like a great testament. Acer used to have pretty shoddy tech support, I think they figured that out and are really turn things around.


----------



## Litespeed (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought my wife an Acer Aspire 3623WXCi and it is excellent value. I strongly recommend you do a clean install of XP on it because the bundled Acer apps are huge memory/cpu hogs. Another 256mb of RAM would be a big help too.


----------

